# 31575 during thyroidectomy post op



## tlivengo (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello,

It's not appropriate to bill 31575-58 during a post op office visit for thyroidectomy right?  There's no problems with the patient he's doing great but they do the flexible scope just to check and make sure everything still looks ok.  I feel like it's not Okay to bill, but would like the reasoning to why so I can explain to the provider if I need to, and also for my own peace of mind that I'm doing it correctly.

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## eblanken (Apr 3, 2010)

It is appropriate to bill the 31575 if the mirror exam could not be completed or the physician could not view the larynx due to whatever reason the physician documents. Most often the mirror exam fails due to an obstructed view, gagging, etc. If the physician is just using the scope because they choose to for convenience you are correct, it is not appropriate to bill.


----------

